# suggestions on cleaning plz!



## eetrapnoel (Mar 2, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone has a good method for cleaning algae(etc.) off of plastic plants, hot water spray doesnt seem to do it


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Remove from tank, put into bleach solution, rinse thoroughly and return.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i just scrub them with the brush for the filter, works great for me!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can use a bleach/water solution. Whatever you do avoid the algae rid tablets. If its not real bad just leave it on the plants it gives them a real look and provides somthing for your fish to nibble at.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I use the bleach / hot water combination in the kitchen sink. I let them soak for a while, and when I go to rinse, I use the spray nozzle, seems to help remove any leftover particles. I usually put a towel on my counter, and set everything on it, and let them air dry before putting them back.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I use brush only, no bleach here. But it does work! Remember to clean them every week.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> Remember to clean them every week.


Akkkk! I'm glad I have real plants; much less work.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My Otos seem to do a good job keeping them clean... some people just throw em out and get new ones.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that gets expensive though! eek! the bleach solution and scrubbing with an old toothbrush works for me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you watch your feeding and lighting schedule along with frequent water changes you can minimise algae growth.


----------



## E (Mar 8, 2005)

My mother runs them through the dishwasher, top shelf. It works well, but I think it shortens the lifespan of the plastic. It also fades the color. You could buy a plecostomus.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

dish soap = no no


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pleco= NO no NO!!!!!!! 

use a toothbrush and scrub em


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> Pleco= NO no NO!!!!!!!
> 
> use a toothbrush and scrub em


 I agree! It seems that these guys can only go with outdoor ponds. Dunno why they're popular here. Hmmm... it's bad, I can't find such a good algea eater here.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't know why you guys HATE plecos with a passion.

My oldest brother has a pleco in his 75 gallon tank and it keeps it cleaner than anything else. My other brother has a 55 gallon tank with two plecos, and he says he has never seen one speck of algae on his plants, glass or decorative stones. 


The only thing is do not put them in anything less than a 15 gallon. Even then you will need to get a bigger tank as they grow.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't read where anyone has said they hated plecos... but to get them "just to clean" is an oxy-moron. They might clean the glass and fake plants, but the pollution they add to the tank doesn't really clean it at all. Not too mention, the common plecos (and many other varieties) get over a foot long. Most people simply do not have the room for these demanding fish.

15 gallons as a minimum for plecos? I say 55 gallons as a minimum, for the common variety.


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

They have some magnetic algae attractor gizmabob.


----------

